# It is not a cheaper and warmer version of home.



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I find it very interesting reading all the complaints about the Philippines that some post here

They all boil down to really one common theme.

*It is not a cheaper and warmer version of home.*

Quite frankly with this as an attitude, you might just as well go home. The majority of the complaints apply not only to the PI but to all lower income countries throughout SE Asia. I have heard the same complaints and gripes from expats living in Thailand, Viet Nam, and Indonesia etc.

These are different countries than any in the West and have different cultures different values and different ways of doing things than the Western countries. So get used to it or you might as well leave because you will never be happy until you get home again.

SE Asia does not have the wide spread rule of law that you are accustomed to at home. Basically the law is whatever the police and the judge, if you get that far, says it is and there is not much you can do about it except perhaps in extremely serious cases where you get your embassy involved. Free speech, right to a lawyer, freedom from cruel and unusual punishments habeas corpus and all the other legal niceties you may be used to simply do not apply.

Corruption is widespread, get used to it. I spent some time in Indonesia and my girlfriend was caught riding a motorcycle that was not registered. She paid the equal of about $25 cash bribe and received the cop’s phone number so that if she was stopped again the same day the next cop could phone the first cop and get confirmation that she had paid the “fine” for the day. A friend in Thailand reports the same thing because he doesn’t have a driver’s license. Pay the fine; get a phone number so you only have to pay once a day.

There is no traffic ticket like at home that you take and then pay a few days later. The option to the bribe would have been a trip to jail, confiscation of the bike which might or might not be returned in a few months.

Think about it. Bribe a police officer for a minor traffic offence and he will give you a phone number that anyone can call and he will confirm that he has accepted a bribe so you only have to pay it once a day. This guy does not care who knows that he accepted a bribe. It is the normal way of doing things in SE Asia.

If you try to take it up the chain of management the cost of the “fine” will only increase until you get someone with enough power mad at you that you will get thrown in jail until you pay a huge “fine”. You may just also get a chance to spend several days in jail to prepare you for paying a higher “fine”. If you insist on your right to contact your embassy, it may just take a few days for the call to go through.

Don’t worry about jail house food. It is as good as whatever family member brings you. The jails may or may not provide food you may have to get someone to bring it to you. No family member on the outside, don’t worry the jailer will for a not small fee, bring you some take away from a local restaurant. He may even give you some after he eats his fill too.

Inefficiency is widespread, get used to it. Once a person achieves a high enough position to influence streamlining the government, he is expected to give positions to extended family members and people he owes favours to or wants to owe him favours. There is no incentive for him to make the passport office any smoother or quicker or easier to use. He has done his job, getting jobs for friends and relatives. His job is not to make your life any easier.

Culture is also different. They never want to say anything bad so they will always say something good and you have to figure out through the clues what they mean. SE Asian culture is very different than at home where a westerner can say no without causing a loss of face for themselves or the other person. SE Asians will say no by not saying yes. They will talk about the difficulties of doing what you ask, they will talk about how long it will take, the cost. To a Westerner these are objections to be overcome to get to yes. To the SE Asian these are ways of saying no without hurting your feelings. The SE Asian is very perplexed why you do not understand that you have been told no.

If you want to be able to adapt here get some good books on the cultural differences between the PI and the West and read, study and understand them. Look for the cultural clues, they are very subtle until you can understand them.

Once you can fit in you will enjoy the benefits of the expat lifestyle or at least not be as frustrated by the differences.

It is either that or you can be miserable or go home. Your choice.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Agree, it takes time to figure out how things work or don't work here and adapt and overcome those challenges and enjoy the many loop holes, lack of rules or anyone to enforce them. 

There are so many ways to save money but that takes time and usually several stops for grocery and goods, I haven't found a one stop shop yet that will fill all the needs or lower pricing.

Patience is something I've had to learn with daily here but I'm getting better at it every single day, interactions with store clerks and people are getting better, I know what to expect and usually it's not much but sometimes I get surprised and another factor is learning Tagalog it can really help with conversations, I always thought people and family members understood exactly what I was saying...boy was I wrong all these years, I now through in several Tagalog words when speaking and can tell when it helps or is not needed, most of the time its needed.

I've learned so much and gained valuable information from those that have worked on my home or car, neighbors too!

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration has come a very long way from my first dealing's with them in 2007, so I feel they have been moving in the right direction, LTO.....not so much in my area, it needs some tweaking, possibly a brand new location and all new people will work.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If it was home you would not be here. To me the economics and "freedom" (due to corruption) outweigh being at "home". 

Patience is key and convenience is not to be found


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

It is not a cheaper and warmer version of home.

Should be on a t-shirt! haha

Another single line that says it all.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> It is not a cheaper and warmer version of home.
> 
> Should be on a t-shirt! haha
> 
> Another single line that says it all.


I was gonna have one of those custom shirts made at the mall. It was to say: Philippines--Sorry, Out Of Stock." But my wife gently convinced me it was probably not the right thing to do. Maybe I'll just get one that says "My name ain't Joe-and yes I'm married. Hmmm....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*T-Shirt Idea's*



Jet Lag said:


> I was gonna have one of those custom shirts made at the mall. It was to say: Philippines--Sorry, Out Of Stock." But my wife gently convinced me it was probably not the right thing to do. Maybe I'll just get one that says "My name ain't Joe-and yes I'm married. Hmmm....


My first time here I was a real green in the ways, actually it was another name anyway after getting robbed at knife point the next day I bought a T-Shirt with the Tazmanian Devil on it with the middle finger up and it read "No more Mr Nice Guy" it got thumbs up from many Philippine citizens in Olongapo and Subic Bay :clap2:.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I yes I'm married. Hmmm....


Good idea....might attract them more! haha

Mine would be "I'm not the rich American you've heard of"!


----------



## DerDeer (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice post, 'Manitoba', it clearly explains what one has to expect when living in the land of the 7,000+ islands - or wherever else in SE Asia.

Regarding the T-Shirts, I'm looking for one saying "I didn't find money under the pillow this morning", but the one with the Tasmanian Devil sounds also great.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Good idea....might attract them more! haha
> 
> Mine would be "I'm not the rich American you've heard of"!


Tell ya what.--- Some time ago my wife and I were at SM mall, Clark Field. We had been wondering around and eventually got hungry. So my wife went into a fast food joint to order our lunch. During this time I took a seat at a table just outside the restaurant in the walkway of the mall. Then two (very cute) young ladies walked right up to me at the table and asked if they could join me. Now, anybody that knows me {Gordon I hope you're reading this in Arizona} knows I have a noticeably warped sense of humor at times. 
I told the two girls sure, please join me and let them sit down. One of the girls sat next to me while the other sat across the table.
Soon as they were both seated, I turned to the "cutie" seated next to me and said. "If you will please sit on the other side of the table as my wife is inside ordering food and I'd like to save this seat for her" Then I said, "here-let me text my wife and have her bring something for you both also."
Those two girls got up and were gone into the mall crowd faster than if someone had taken a shot at them .
Yep I have a mean streak and a warped sense of humor but it was totally worth it for the laugh my wife and I both still get from that encounter :nod: :loco:


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you sir for this posting.... You are absolutely right. Personally I see alot of whiners complaining that you cannot afford to live without alot of money, some whining that it is dirty and people having places everywhere. WELL its a 3rd world country. It is not our country really to complain we are guests. If they got to know the real Philippines they will begin to love it like I do





Manitoba said:


> I find it very interesting reading all the complaints about the Philippines that some post here
> 
> They all boil down to really one common theme.
> 
> ...


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Thanks Manitoba, this is one of the best posts I have read here, and I fully agree with it all.
> By the way, I am Danish but lived in Canada, Chilliwack BC, for many years before settling here permanently. I love Canada and still go there a couple of times a year.


Small world, I am from Langley, just down the road from Chilliwack.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

In my opinion, it seemed that the Philippines was about to turn the corner during the late 1990s, and that it would catch up with the rest of South East Asia. Sadly, things took a turn for the worse following the 2001 recession, and today other Asian countries still view the Philippines as the "sick man of East Asia." 

If those responsible for blundering the national treasury aren't held responsible, then in another five-ten years the Philippines will likely join the ranks of Hatti, Somalia, and Bangladesh, and it will become a failed state. 

Although we all moved to this country voluntarily, it is often times rife with scams, bad business deals, and other dangers, that are not always readily apparent. We should take advantage of this forum to alert one another to particularly bad instances of corruption, dishonesty, and to seek general advice regarding such issues. I prefer to keep my eyes open, and if that means squawking a bit every now and then, so be it.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> My first time here I was a real green in the ways, actually it was another name anyway after getting robbed at knife point the next day I bought a T-Shirt with the Tazmanian Devil on it with the middle finger up and it read "No more Mr Nice Guy" it got thumbs up from many Philippine citizens in Olongapo and Subic Bay :clap2:.


i like the idea but spelt Tasmania. You could add 'we have two heads', Aussie definition of a Tasmanian.


----------

